# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  القنوات الناقلة للمباريات العربية والاوربية مع التردد والقمر بتاريخ 2015/2/18

## mohamed73

Wednesday (Mercredi) 18.02.2015   (GMT+1)  UEFA Champions League 20:45 Schalke 04 -Real Madrid ZDF -Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA
-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA ZDF HD -Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2) TV Zimbo -Eutelsat 10°E -10756 V 2480 -FTA Duhok TV -NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2) RTS1 -Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11721 H 22000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H  27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band) ORTM -Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H  27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA OBN -Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2) Nerit HD / N1 -Eutelsat 3.1°E -12734 V 16750 -Biss Armenia TV Region -Eutelsat 36°E -11109 V 3407 -Biss( DVB-S2) NTV Russia -Azerspace 46°E -11135 H 27500 -FTA
-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA AZTV Azerbaycan -AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss 3 Sport TV -Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA IRIB TV 3 -Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2)
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band) Rah-e-Farda TV -Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA Stan Sport -Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss Negaah TV -Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA
-Afghansat 48°E -11231 V 27500 -FTA TV 3 Ghana -Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa)
Akhali Arkhi / Comedy Channel (Georgia)
-Astra 4.8°E -12703 H 2100 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11174 V 28800 -FTA  20:45 FC Basel - FC Porto RTS Deux -Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss) SRF Zwei -Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss) RSI La 2 -Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)
RSI La 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG) RTS Deux HD -Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2) SRF Zwei HD -Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2) IRIB Varesh -Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-ST2 88°E -11050 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band) 1 TV (Georgia) -AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
-TurkSat 42°E -11472 H 23450 -FTA/Biss
-HellasSat 39°E -11663 H 5925 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 36°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  Maroc -Botola Pro 19:00 Raja Club Athletic-Difaa Hassani El Jadidi Arriadia -Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA beIN Sports HD -Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  Tunisie -Ligue 1 14:00 Stade Tunisien - Club Africain Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 ) -Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band)
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band)
-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA  14:00 Etoile Sportive Sahel - Stade Gabésie Al Watania2 (Tunisia National 2 ) -Nile Sat 7°W-10777 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band)
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band)  14:00 Espérance Sportive de Tunis  - JS Kairouanaise Hannibal TV -Nile sat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band)
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band)  
Thursday (jeudi) 19.02.2015 ( GMT+1) Copa Libertadores 01:00 Paulista Corinthians -  Sao Paulo Futebol Clube TRT Spor -Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk) TRT Spor HD -Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء*

----------

